
Introducing Arquero, a JavaScript library for processing data tables - jashkenas
https://observablehq.com/@uwdata/introducing-arquero
======
RobinL
This looks fantastic. In the past I've often used bits and pieces from lodash
and d3 to do these sort of data manipulations.

Anyone know if there are any performance comparisons anywhere? I know that in
the past Mike Bostock has suggested array processing may be a lot faster[0],
and on the Github [1] it mentions it's designed to be fast.

I really think this, in combination with other parts of the ecosystem like
vega can be a game changers for how people use open data. One obstacle to get
government to start publishing high quality machine readable open data has
been that relatively few users want it - most seem stuck in the world of
Excel.

With tools like this and Observable, the task of loading it in and charting it
become a few simple commands that work even with large datasets. This in turn
makes the case for publishing it much stronger. I talk about this a little
more here [2].

[0] [https://observablehq.com/@mbostock/manipulating-flat-
arrays](https://observablehq.com/@mbostock/manipulating-flat-arrays) [1]
[https://github.com/uwdata/arquero](https://github.com/uwdata/arquero) [2]
[https://medium.com/@robin.linacre/first-impressions-of-
the-o...](https://medium.com/@robin.linacre/first-impressions-of-the-onss-new-
beta-data-services-9e52ace1b141)

------
mindcrime
The Github repo, for anyone who's interested:

[https://github.com/uwdata/arquero](https://github.com/uwdata/arquero)

